# ÆS Lyonnaise 3 : ça va faire mal !



## iTof (10 Juillet 2005)

pour commencer à y réfléchir, je vous laisse faire un peu le tour de ce qu'offre la Capitale des Gaules, inscrites au Patrimoine Mondial de l'Unesco 
 Mais Lyon, c'est aussi connu pour :
- la bouffe :rateau:
- la photo 
- le cinéma
- le culturel... :rateau:
- les amoureux des bestioles et de la verdure 
- sa vie nocturne 
- ses hommes d'affaires 
- ses Flaques 
- les accros du shopping et de la mode
- ses marchés

mais SURTOUT pour les assoifé(e)s :rateau: :casse: 

Les idées germent et le Comité d'organisation devrait se rencontrer d'ici là un "jeudi soir"  :casse:... qui, c'est bien connu, a le sens inné de l'organisation :love:


----------



## ThiGre (10 Juillet 2005)

Ah ! Tu ne perds pas de temps...  
À peine discuté et déjà en chantier... Cool !


----------



## iTof (10 Juillet 2005)

ThiGre a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! Tu ne perds pas de temps...
> À peine discuté et déjà en chantier... Cool !


 et toi, déjà descendu ?  Ben tu sais, il nous faudra beaucoup, beaucoup de temps dans la "ville des 3 fleuves"...  :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Juillet 2005)

j'aurais plutôt dit selon mes sources juste après le 3e jeudi d'octobre


----------



## iTof (10 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> j'aurais plutôt dit selon mes sources juste après le 3e jeudi d'octobre


 dis, à me fréquenter tu prends mes défauts...  réunir du monde un jeudi soir pour boire du vin :casse:      :love:

> par contre, pour une répétition et se mettre "Decker" sur une AES en décembre, pourquoi pas


----------



## ThiGre (11 Juillet 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> et toi, déjà descendu ?


En fait pas monté  ... On avait nos valises à préparer  et bcp, bcp de rangement à faire


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> pour commencer à y réfléchir, je vous laisse faire un peu le tour de ce qu'offre la Capitale des Gaules, inscrites au Patrimoine Mondial de l'Unesco
> Mais Lyon, c'est aussi connu pour :
> - la bouffe :rateau:
> - la photo
> ...




Tout a fait d'accord, car j'aurais juste à prendre le bus ...

y'a t'iol beaucoup de lyonnais (ou des environs) sur macgé ?


----------



## Taho! (14 Juillet 2005)

Donc ÆS ou bouffe ? 

si c'est un jeudi soir, ce sera comme pour l'"ÆS" 1.0, ce sera non.

Par contre une vraie ÆS sur tout un week-end avec un vrai programme, même à l'arrache, je suis partant, cette question !


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Juillet 2005)

je suis partant pour toutes propositions,

du moment qu'il y a de l'alcool  (sauf du pastis  )


----------



## Macintosheux (14 Juillet 2005)

Je suis partant aussi  


Dis etudiant69, tu lui as fait subir quoi à ton iPod ? (signature...  )


----------



## iTof (25 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Donc ÆS ou bouffe ?
> 
> si c'est un jeudi soir, ce sera comme pour l'"ÆS" 1.0, ce sera non.
> 
> Par contre une vraie ÆS sur tout un week-end avec un vrai programme, même à l'arrache, je suis partant, cette question !



ben en fait, j'ai un peu trop d'idées pour l'instant  va falloir que je me calme et que je consulte le Comité des Fêtes... 
> je serai assez partant pour proposer plusieurs activités, permettant à un max de personnes de se retrouver autour de plusieurs "spot" sur Lyon, avec des "regroupements" de tou(te)s pour les apéro et les repas... cette AES serait un coup d'essai, de toutes façons... *L'arrivée le vendredi* pourrait être possible, avec une "petite soirée" lyonnaise... du genre accueil des arrivants autour d'un verre de vin et d'un petit souper dans un bouchon... 
> je m'explique... par exemple, il y a pas mal de photographes amateurs sur Lyon, un premier groupe pourrait aller "shooter" sur Lyon avec un(e) "Gentil(le) Magcé(en)" *le samedi matin...* autres exemples de sorties pour : découverte de Lyon, ballade au Parc de la Tête d'Or (Zoo + parc).
Activités plus sportives *le samedi après-midi ?* (et pourquoi pas du ski... :love:), pas besoin d'une combinaison de ski à mon avis (donc bagage léger...). Pour les autres, café en terrasse ou shopping ?
Après un petit mâchon, *le dimanche débuterait* par une messe à Fourvière (en fait, une promenade digestive jusqu'à l'une des plus belles vues sur Lyon   ) avec une redescente sur le quartier de Saint-Jean  ou un shopping au Marché de Noël (Place Carnot ?), avant un bon gueuleton queq'part... :rateau:

> z'en pensez quoi du koncepteuh ?


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Juillet 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> *le dimanche débuterait* par une messe à Fourvière


:affraid:


sinon un challenge photo, ça peut être sympa!!!
les organisateurs filent une liste (plus ou moins intelligentes  ) de shoots à faire,
et on organise un classement avec une remise de prix (toujours plus ou moins intelligents )




PS: iTof t'es en congé?


----------



## iTof (25 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> 
> sinon un challenge photo, ça peut être sympa!!!
> ...


 c'est vrai, et pourquoi pas une AES photo : Lyon by-night le vendredi soir, le Vieux Lyon le samedi matin, le midi resto sur Lyon. L'après-midi, un tour du côté de la Presqu'Île avec "points de passage" imposés. Le soir, resto  . Le dimanche, Lyon et ses alentours ou le Parc de la Tête d'Or (proximité avec la Gare de la Part-Dieu, facilité d'accès vers les autoroutes, places de stationnement à proximité...

Le seul regret est que le 8 décembre sera passé, c'est un jeudi  Mais pour celles et ceux qui 'sen foute un peu de la photo, cela va faire long 
> on attend les premiers retours pour commencer à se fixer ?


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Juillet 2005)

Tu sais la fête des Lumières dure quatre jours maintenant, donc pas besoin de faire ça le 8 décembre précisemment (surtout qu'il y a trop de monde )

sinon, le concours photo peut être plus élaboré genre course au trésor: quelques thèmes libres (un fille dans la rue, un oiseau, etc.) et quelques lieux ou monuments à trouver (et à photographier) grâce à des énigmes (tordues, retorses et viles à souhait )

ça peut faire un concept sympa, à condition de doter tout le monde d'une bonne carte TCL


----------



## Taho! (26 Juillet 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> ben en fait, j'ai un peu trop d'idées pour l'instant  va falloir que je me calme et que je consulte le Comité des Fêtes...
> > je serai assez partant pour proposer plusieurs activités, permettant à un max de personnes de se retrouver autour de plusieurs "spot" sur Lyon, avec des "regroupements" de tou(te)s pour les apéro et les repas... cette AES serait un coup d'essai, de toutes façons... *L'arrivée le vendredi* pourrait être possible, avec une "petite soirée" lyonnaise... du genre accueil des arrivants autour d'un verre de vin et d'un petit souper dans un bouchon...
> > je m'explique... par exemple, il y a pas mal de photographes amateurs sur Lyon, un premier groupe pourrait aller "shooter" sur Lyon avec un(e) "Gentil(le) Magcé(en)" *le samedi matin...* autres exemples de sorties pour : découverte de Lyon, ballade au Parc de la Tête d'Or (Zoo + parc).
> Activités plus sportives *le samedi après-midi ?* (et pourquoi pas du ski... :love:), pas besoin d'une combinaison de ski à mon avis (donc bagage léger...). Pour les autres, café en terrasse ou shopping ?
> ...


Oui, mais quand ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais la fête des Lumières dure quatre jours maintenant, donc pas besoin de faire ça le 8 décembre précisemment (surtout qu'il y a trop de monde )
> 
> sinon, le concours photo peut être plus élaboré genre course au trésor: quelques thèmes libres (un fille dans la rue, un oiseau, etc.) et quelques lieux ou monuments à trouver (et à photographier) grâce à des énigmes (tordues, retorses et viles à souhait )
> 
> ça peut faire un concept sympa, à condition de doter tout le monde d'une bonne carte TCL



la carte TCL je l'ai déjà   

sinon, je pique une idée d'une camarade de classe : on pourrait définir genre 10 lieux dans Lyon, où chaque "photographe" aura l'obligation de passer afin de prendre une ou plusieurs photos.
Tous ça dans le but de voir à la fin, qui a pris quoi dans un même espace donné ...?

Les différents points de vue sur un même sujet pourraient être étonnants !!!

Akikiçadit ?

mais c'est un peu le même genre que plusieurs sujets imposés (fille dans la rue ..) donc ça me tente aussi ...


----------



## ThiGre (28 Juillet 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> > z'en pensez quoi du koncepteuh ?



Que du bien et je vote pour...
Dire que ayant habité 1 an à Lyon avec vue sur Fourvière, je suis même pas allé à la messe le dimanche matin...
Heureusement qu'iTof pense à sauver mon âme


----------



## elKBron (5 Août 2005)

euh... je peux voter pour moi aussi ?   
bon, ben je vote pour alors


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Août 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> z'en pensez quoi du koncepteuh ?



*Ben....*
ça me parait un peu trop sage


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ben....*
> ça me parait un peu trop sage


Dans les challenges, photographier le plus grand nombre de bouteilles vides :casse: :hosto: :rateau:


----------



## iTof (6 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Dans les challenges, photographier le plus grand nombre de bouteilles vides :casse: :hosto: :rateau:


 tais-toi ! Laisse le croire que nous somes sage sur Lyon :rateau: 
Hein que c'est pas vrai mon Oukilestmonnikon ?


----------



## chupastar (6 Août 2005)

Bon, cette fois je serais de la partie: tant que vous n'organisez pas ça début septembre ni en plein dans mes exams, ça roule!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Août 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> tais-toi ! Laisse le croire que nous somes sage sur Lyon :rateau:
> Hein que c'est pas vrai mon Oukilestmonnikon ?



*En fait, j'espère*
tout le contraire


----------



## mattfreeman69 (19 Août 2005)

Salut les lyonnais!

Je débarque depuis peu sur le forum, je trouve votre initiative
excellente. 
Perso je suis partant pour ce que vous voulez a condition qu'il
y ai en prévision une énorme fiesta  :rateau: 

Ben ouai quoi on va pas se laisser abattre quand même


----------



## ThiGre (20 Août 2005)

Avec le succès que ça commence à avoir, il vous faut prévoir de réserver un gîte 

iTof, y a ça sur Fourvière ?


----------



## etudiant69 (20 Août 2005)

Il y a une auberge de jeunesse vers fourvière


----------



## iTof (20 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a une auberge de jeunesse vers fourvière


 pas bête ton idée 

> concernant le programme définitif, on s'en occupe bientôt, dès que Hegemonikon revient 
> pour la date, ce que nous avions pensé l'autre fois, à savoir le _WE du 10 et 11 décembre_  semble-t-il bien placé ?

 le Chercheur ? Tu cherches bien en ce moment ? :love: :love:


----------



## hunjord (21 Août 2005)

je prend votre discussion au vol......et doit vous avouer que de participer à une AES me taraude depuis quelques temps.....en plus Lyon....une de mes villes préférées:love:, j'y vais souvent....enfin voilà...
Ah oui, l'idée de concours de shoot est excellente...
.si cela ne vous dérange pas de me tenir au courant de vos activités, lyon est à un saut de puce de chez moi...
A+ les copains MAC   

PS: en plus, j'ai bien l'impression qu'on y picole pas mal....:bebe:


----------



## etudiant69 (21 Août 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> PS: en plus, j'ai bien l'impression qu'on y picole pas mal....:bebe:


Ah bon?  :rose:


----------



## iTof (21 Août 2005)

note à MacGé : merci pour le coup de pub dans l'actu des Forums


----------



## etudiant69 (21 Août 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> note à MacGé : merci pour le coup de pub dans l'actu des Forums


Ca sent la solidarité rhodanienne 


 Salut à toi Christophe


----------



## golf (22 Août 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> note à MacGé : merci pour le coup de pub dans l'actu des Forums


C'est signé de notre ambassadeur suisse permanent aux ÆS, l'inimitable WebO  
C'est le talentueux rédacteur des news "Sur les forums"


----------



## Taho! (22 Août 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> note à MacGé : merci pour le coup de pub dans l'actu des Forums


C'est WebO, Il signe OD...
Si une info important passe sur le forum, il news dessus. une fois par semaine, il fait cette news


----------



## JiHell (27 Août 2005)

Salut les Lyonnais et Lyonnaise, sur les bons conseils d'étudiant69, je viens poster ici, une fête se prépare ???


----------



## Taho! (27 Août 2005)

JiHell a dit:
			
		

> Salut les Lyonnais et Lyonnaise, sur les bons conseils d'étudiant69, je viens poster ici, une fête se prépare ???


Ça se prépara, ça oui. Mais quand... ?!


----------



## golf (27 Août 2005)

Heuuu   


			
				iTof a dit:
			
		

> ...pour la date, ce que nous avions pensé l'autre fois, à savoir le _WE du 10 et 11 décembre_  semble-t-il bien placé ?


----------



## Taho! (28 Août 2005)

Bon, d'accord pour la date.

Et les programme ?


----------



## iTof (30 Août 2005)

va falloir que l'on s'active dans le Comité des Fêtes...  
> appel à toutes les troupes : faut se voir pour :
- boire un coup ;
- discuter ;
- manger un bout ;
- trinquer pour le programme ;
- poster le programme ;
- et le tout, dans cet ordre...  

> on s'en occupe, ne vous inquiétez pas

(P.S.: non non, ce n'est pas du vaporware et du marketing viral à la Cupertino... faut laisser la rumeur s'amplifier et l'envie se cristalliser autour de l'événement...   )

'lut


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Août 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> va falloir que l'on s'active dans le Comité des Fêtes...
> > appel à toutes les troupes : faut se voir pour :
> - boire un coup ;
> - discuter ;
> ...


 C'est que je t'attendais Mossieur


----------



## iTof (26 Octobre 2005)

:rose:

avis &#224; toutes et &#224; tous ! l'AES Lyon opus 3 est report&#233;e ! Elle ne se tiendra pas le WE du 10-11 d&#233;cembre. Report pour la rentr&#233;e 2006... mais l'AES &#224; Li&#232;ge prend le relais


----------



## Taho! (26 Octobre 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> 
> avis à toutes et à tous ! l'AES Lyon opus 3 est reportée ! Elle ne se tiendra pas le WE du 10-11 décembre. Report pour la rentrée 2006... mais l'AES à Liège prend le relais


janvier 2006 donc ?


----------



## elKBron (1 Novembre 2005)

pour les etudiants, ca ferait plutot septembre 2006, non  ?


----------



## hunjord (1 Novembre 2005)

oui des précisions....


----------



## valoriel (3 Novembre 2005)

Je suis à 100% pour une AES Lyonnaise et je suis sûr que pleins de gens viendraient   

Mais juste pour vous dire que fin janvier, début février ya les partiels qui tombent pour les étudiants :hein:

Alors si vous pouviez organiser ça juste après  :love: :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (4 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Je suis &#224; 100% pour une AES Lyonnaise et je suis s&#251;r que pleins de gens viendraient
> 
> Mais juste pour vous dire que fin janvier, d&#233;but f&#233;vrier ya les partiels qui tombent pour les &#233;tudiants :hein:
> 
> Alors si vous pouviez organiser &#231;a juste apr&#232;s  :love: :love:


Ha ces &#233;tudiants... :hein: Quelle bande de raleurs!!!


----------



## golf (4 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Je suis à 100% pour une AES Lyonnaise et je suis sûr que pleins de gens viendraient
> 
> Mais juste pour vous dire que fin janvier, début février ya les partiels qui tombent pour les étudiants :hein:
> 
> Alors si vous pouviez organiser ça juste après  :love: :love:


Etudiant -diant -diant 

Nos amis lyonnais font faire une réunion au sommet [Fourvières par exemple ] d'ici un mois, puis nous feront connaître leur choix :rateau:


----------



## mado (6 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Nos amis lyonnais font faire une réunion au sommet [Fourvières par exemple ] d'ici un mois, puis nous feront connaître leur choix :rateau:



Tsss, Tsss, :hein: si je peux donner un avis, l'autre colline me paraît plus adaptée aux réunions, surtout si on cherche une bonne table. Mais bon, Fourvière a pu changer depuis l'temps


----------



## golf (6 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Tsss, Tsss, :hein: si je peux donner un avis, l'autre colline me paraît plus adaptée aux réunions, surtout si on cherche une bonne table. Mais bon, Fourvière a pu changer depuis l'temps


Tout le monde descend 
Lyon 3è :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde descend
> Lyon 3è :rateau:



Au palais de la Bourse, soyons raisonnable


----------



## mado (6 Novembre 2005)

Je pensais plutôt au 4ème  Mais reste la question cruciale : Pentes ou Plateau ?!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2005)

ça dépend du moyen de locomotion
les pentes en vélo'v pfff

sinon le coin branchouille du plateau , le chantecler


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Novembre 2005)

*Pour un truc qui doit être furieux*
ça démarre plutôt lentement...


----------



## mado (6 Novembre 2005)

Tempérament lyonnais, mon cher.

Mais quand les deux fleuves (attention à la prononciation ) se déchainent..


----------



## chupastar (8 Novembre 2005)

Moi je suis ok pour le plateau et le Chantecler! C'est à 500 m de chez moi!


----------



## Taho! (8 Novembre 2005)

Une date, une date !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2005)




----------



## ThiGre (9 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

>



Ah, ça fait du bien


----------



## Nathalex (9 Novembre 2005)

Les Lyonnais de très fraîche date pourraient aussi venir ?


----------



## Taho! (9 Novembre 2005)

Nathalex a dit:
			
		

> Les Lyonnais de très fraîche date pourraient aussi venir ?


pas de restriction, en plus, tant qu'on laisse le choix !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> pas de restriction, en plus, tant qu'on laisse le choix !


attention aux contrepétrie avec le choix dans la datte
bon je sors


----------



## Taho! (10 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> attention aux contrepétrie avec le choix dans la datte
> bon je sors


Merde, ça s'est vu !   :love:


----------



## golf (10 Novembre 2005)

Hummm


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2005)

tenez les lyonnais y'a un nouveau forum : Déclic Lyon
et en ce qui concerne une bouffe ils ont choisis très vite une date


----------



## Taho! (10 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> tenez les lyonnais y'a un nouveau forum : Déclic Lyon
> et en ce qui concerne une bouffe ils ont choisis très vite une date




Au fait, y'a une bouffe à Grenoble le 19/11


----------



## golf (10 Novembre 2005)

Bon, on va faire une petite pause jusqu'à ce qu'une nouvelle date soit annoncée 
Ici, c'est l'agence de voyage, pas le bar :rateau:


----------



## hunjord (10 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> que si j'y vais je serais la seule fille
> une ambiance de mec quoi


Non, a priori ma chérie voudrait voir à quoi ressemble des MAc users...ma prochaine AES, je viens avec elle, et vu que la prochaine semble être Lyon...


----------



## iTof (16 Novembre 2005)

si si, cela sera furieux... 
Bon, ben y'a du trafic ici :love: va falloir bouger un ch'touille  
> le Comité d'organisation va se voir bientôt... 

:casse:


----------



## valoriel (17 Novembre 2005)

petite précision, il semblerait qu'une AES se prépare à Lille courant janvier 2006


----------



## Taho! (17 Novembre 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> si si, cela sera furieux...
> Bon, ben y'a du trafic ici :love: va falloir bouger un ch'touille
> > le Comité d'organisation va se voir bientôt...
> 
> :casse:


Tu nous pose une date, un programme, on s'occupe du reste !

J'ai pu obtenir un très bon prix auprès de Decaux et de Dauphin. ClearChannel est toujours en cours de négociations !

Valo a raison, il faut tenir compte de la potentielle ÆS Nord, alors pose vite une date !


----------



## iTof (24 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous pose une date, un programme, on s'occupe du reste !
> 
> J'ai pu obtenir un très bon prix auprès de Decaux et de Dauphin. ClearChannel est toujours en cours de négociations !
> 
> Valo a raison, il faut tenir compte de la potentielle ÆS Nord, alors pose vite une date !


t'es un amour... :love:

Le Philosophe ! L'Attaché parlementaire ! (y'a que des intellos sur Lyon  ) Rassemblement au QG ! Qui n'est présent en ce moment ?


----------



## Taho! (24 Novembre 2005)

maintenant que la date de Lille est posée, à toi de poser la tienne !


----------



## valoriel (24 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> maintenant que la date de Lille est posée, à toi de poser la tienne!


t'es vache là, on dirait sylko 

tu pourraîs au moins lui dire que c'est le 14 janvier   :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (24 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> t'es vache là, on dirait sylko
> 
> tu pourraîs au moins lui dire que c'est le 14 janvier   :rateau:


Ben voilà tu l'as fait !


----------



## valoriel (24 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà tu l'as fait !


oui, mais les gens vont prendre ça pour du flood


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Novembre 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> t'es un amour... :love:
> 
> Le Philosophe ! L'Attaché parlementaire ! (y'a que des intellos sur Lyon  ) Rassemblement au QG ! Qui n'est présent en ce moment ?


 Chef! Oui, chef!!

(ps: je suis attaché certes, mais pas à un parlementaire  )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Novembre 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> t'es un amour... :love:
> 
> Le Philosophe ! L'Attaché parlementaire ! (y'a que des intellos sur Lyon  ) Rassemblement au QG ! Qui n'est présent en ce moment ?



Ta phrase "Qui n'est présent en ce moment ?" te place-t-elle en haut ou en bas de cette distribution d'intellos ?


----------



## iTof (1 Décembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Ta phrase "Qui n'est présent en ce moment ?" te place-t-elle en haut ou en bas de cette distribution d'intellos ?


ni l'un ni l'autre Herr General... la distribution de type Bernouilli ou Poisson répond avant tout à l'élaboration d'un "castingue". D'autres part, aun niveau culturel, j'ai beau reprendre la lecture de ton blog, je n'arrive toujours pas à comprendre la citation de départ, à droite... 

> sérieusement, après un bref contact avec etudiant69 hier, j'informe que j'aurai du mal à planifier quelque chose avant février... À moins que quelqu'un puisse m'épauler ? 

(nan nan, pas toi Renau*d*, les prospects ont encore en mémoire le fiasco de l'AES 2...  :casse:  mais n'empêche que tu auras certainement en charge l'organisation du concours).


----------



## Macintosheux (2 Janvier 2006)

Coucou tout le monde !

Je propose en fin de la semaine de la keynote, le vendredi 13 ou samedi 14. Ce sera l'occasion de discuter des sorties, ça promet :love:

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Janvier 2006)

Partant !!!


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Janvier 2006)

Une suggestion de resto ?  


Et de bar ?


----------



## elKBron (2 Janvier 2006)

le Bar Barella
27 quai pierre scize
lyon 9



vient d ouvrir sur lyon, bar de nuit, ambiance musicale eclectique, vraiment tres tres sympa. ouvre a partir de 17-18h


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Janvier 2006)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> le Bar Barella
> 27 quai pierre scize
> lyon 9
> 
> ...


Donc on peut compter sur toi aussi ?


----------



## elKBron (2 Janvier 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Donc on peut compter sur toi aussi ?


si c est plutot le samedi OUI...le vendredi j arrive a Part dieu vers 23h00... donc le temps de rentrer poser mes affaires chez ouam, de prendre la caisse et d aller qqpart, ca peut faire super tard, quoi...
voilou. mais sinon, je ferai tout mon possivble pour etre la si c est le vendredi... tard, mais je serai la


----------



## Macintosheux (2 Janvier 2006)

Pour le resto je propose la brasserie des Célestins !

C'est pas trop cher, on y mange pas trop mal p) et en quantité. 

Partants pour samedi alors ?
Maintenant faut rameuter tout le monde.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2006)

j'ai pas tout compris ???!!!

c'est un resto donc un rendez vous pour poser un autre rendez vous pour une AES ??!!!

mmmmm

Tenez moi au courant


----------



## Taho! (3 Janvier 2006)

:modo:

une fois de plus les enfants, on joue sur le mots
c'est une ÆS ou une bouffe ? j'aimerais que vous soyez clairs sur les termes !

si vous organisez une ÆS, une vraie, avec un vrai programme, on continue ici. Si vous voulez faire une bouffe, ouvrez un nouveau sujet... je veux pas faire le chieur, mais j'ai été déçu par la tournure qu'on pris les sujets "ÆS Lyon" 1 et 2...

Je reste à votre dispo pour le reste...


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Janvier 2006)

On peur ouvrir un fil bouffe lyonnaise 

Pour l'AES ça sera après... :rose:


----------



## Taho! (3 Janvier 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> On peur ouvrir un fil bouffe lyonnaise


A ta dispo !


----------



## ThiGre (4 Janvier 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> On peur ouvrir un fil bouffe lyonnaise
> 
> Pour l'AES ça sera après... :rose:



Mais c'est l'Arlésienne cette ÆS, ça devrait être la Lyonnaise pourtant  

Vous mettrez les derniers détails au point lors de la prochaine ÆS Grenobloise


----------



## elKBron (4 Janvier 2006)

bon, il est ou ce fil bouffe lyonnaise ? rien que d en parler, ca me met en appetit...
bon c est peut etre aussi que c est un peu l heure de manger...


----------



## etudiant69 (4 Janvier 2006)

ThiGre a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est l'Arlésienne cette ÆS, ça devrait être la Lyonnaise pourtant
> 
> Vous mettrez les derniers détails au point lors de la prochaine ÆS Grenobloise


Une date ?


----------



## Taho! (4 Janvier 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Une date ?


Juillet 2006 
Etudiant, tu lances le fil ?


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Janvier 2006)

On continue ici


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Janvier 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> On peur ouvrir un fil bouffe lyonnaise
> 
> Pour l'AES ça sera après... :rose:




On la sent l'influence de bialès n'empeche


----------



## iTof (16 Janvier 2006)

hello à toutes et à tous !
Suite à la bouffe lyonnaise de samedi soir, l'ÆS Lyonnaise 3 avance. Il est désormais fixé que :

il s'agira d'une "authentique" ÆS sur 2 jours
il y aura un thème ("la photo")
il y aura un parcours touristique
il y aura de la joie
il y aura un repas dans un authentique "bouchon lyonnais"
il y aura un jeu de piste
il y aura de la verdure et de la détente
il y aura des activités sportives et nautiques en plein air
il y aura un barbecue
il y aura du monde
et se sera *en juin 2006* !

Le Groupement d'Organisation des Nerds Exilés vous tiendra informé des préparatifs et de la date finale retenue.


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Janvier 2006)

Juin c'est bien mais c'est dommage:

en mai, il y a les nuits sonores
et en juillet les guinguettes 

en juin, et bien c'est la brocante du vieux lyon :mouais:


----------



## iTof (16 Janvier 2006)

à toutes et à tous,

le mois de juillet est traditionnellement "chargé", sans l'ÆS Lyonnaise 3 qui serait en fait la première à Lyon... :

"Dans ta pomme LAN" (?)
ÆS Alpine à Grenoble
Paris - Bouffe estivale sur le Champ de Mars
ÆS Breizh
ÆS Belge à Francorchamps ou ailleurs...
le WE de 3 jours pour le 14 juillet
...
*>>>* aussi, la période du mois de juin reste préférable, malgré les sympathiques "Les Guinguettes" de Lyon qui est une excellente idée cher Attaché Parlementaire   

P.S.: Renaud, tu nous trouve une anim' spéciale sur juin à Lyon ou dans le coin   :rateau:

[Edit : pour être en conformité totale avec le *label qualité "ÆS"*, "_l'arbitraire_", "_l'improvisation_", "_l'aléas_" et "_l'imprévu_" seront laissés au bons soins d'etudiant69   :love:]


----------



## ThiGre (16 Janvier 2006)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> *>>>* aussi, la période du mois de juin reste préférable, malgré les sympathiques "Les Guinguettes" de Lyon qui est une excellente idée cher Attaché Parlementaire



Ce sera l'occasion de réorganiser une bouffe   :love:


----------



## golf (16 Janvier 2006)

ThiGre a dit:
			
		

> Ce sera l'occasion de réorganiser une bouffe   :love:


Quelqu'un peut expliquer à ce jeune padawan 

Faut souhaiter que des bouffes, vous en ferez d'autres d'ici là :rateau:


----------



## ThiGre (16 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Faut souhaiter que des bouffes, vous en ferez d'autres d'ici là :rateau:



J'espère bien aussi pour eux... Mais pas forcément en rameutant à chaque fois la clique des "noix de grenoble"


----------



## Taho! (16 Janvier 2006)

iTof, je vote pour ton programme !  :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Janvier 2006)

1) Pique Nique samedi midi à la tête d'or ou au parc de gerland 
2) Samedi AM: challenge photo
3) le soir  bouchon lyonnais ou soirée au ninkasi (bière à gogo) voire les deux 
4) le dimanche à miribel (avec un BBQ)


----------



## valoriel (16 Janvier 2006)

je vote pour, je plussoie, j'admire et j'acclame... :love:



et en plus, je suis sûr que mon ex voudra bien me loger


----------



## iTof (16 Janvier 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> 1) Pique Nique samedi midi à la tête d'or ou au parc de gerland
> 2) Samedi AM: challenge photo
> 3) le soir  bouchon lyonnais ou soirée au ninkasi (bière à gogo) voire les deux
> 4) le dimanche à miribel (avec un BBQ)


quand je vous disais qu'il est formidable ce gars ! :love:
Le pire, c'est que sur le papier, tout coule, tout paraît nickel-chrome  
Moi-aussi, je viendrai !!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> hello à toutes et à tous !
> Suite à la bouffe lyonnaise de samedi soir, l'ÆS Lyonnaise 3 avance. Il est désormais fixé que :
> 
> il s'agira d'une "authentique" ÆS sur 2 jours
> ...



ça me tente moi aussi mais j'ai toujours pas vu les photos de la bouffe


----------



## Taho! (16 Janvier 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ça me tente moi aussi mais j'ai toujours pas vu les photos de la bouffe


Toi non plus ?  

_(note pour plus tard : épurer le fil ou en faire un nouveau quand l'ÆS sera sur les rails, genre, quand une date sera arrêtée)_


----------



## ThiGre (17 Janvier 2006)

Oh ça va... Y en a qui travaille dans autres choses que l'installation de Mac     

Alors voilà mes photos sont en ligne dans le bon fil


----------

